# College uses MBTI



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

My college uses MBTI tests to help you figure out what types of jobs would be ideal for you... Any other schools do this?


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah, my school has an MBTI test available called Type Focus. It's certainly not widely used, though. It's mostly for people who are having trouble deciding what they want to do, or for classes that take it together freshman year.


----------



## VioletTru (Jun 24, 2012)

Every college/high school should look into using MBTI at least, if not anything else! It's a good starting point for the more complicated stuff.


----------



## ArtificialTheory (Feb 11, 2013)

TMPEH said:


> Every college/high school should look into using MBTI at least, if not anything else! It's a good starting point for the more complicated stuff.


I wonder how complicated it could be for high school students just to explain what the functions are


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

I know the test well enough to come up any type... from ISFP to ENTJ. I tend to try and figure out the principle behind which something works, so I take the test several times and fiddle with the variables to get a feel for it.

According to the tests I come off as ENTJ, I've been told by some people I seem more INTJ. Personally, I view myself as an ambiverted personality.


----------



## slender (Sep 28, 2012)

ArtificialTheory said:


> I wonder how complicated it could be for high school students just to explain what the functions are


i can explain them only mediocrely, but are they basically
E/I - how you recharge, such as extroverts gain energy from being around other people, activity, while introverts gain energy by being alone, and reflecting.
T/F - how you choose to gain info, thinkers tend to be more logical, while feelers are more geared towards helping others.
N/S - intuitives tend to be more abstract, more what if, while sensors are more concrete, more evidence based.
P/J - perceivers are more subjective, while judgers are more objective. i'm pretty crappy at understanding this one 
is this basically what the functions are? i know i'm not going into FI and FE, for example, but isn't this pretty much the base of it?


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

my class I am in does introduce and explain MBTI but doesn't go into functions so far


----------



## ArtificialTheory (Feb 11, 2013)

Rinying said:


> i can explain them only mediocrely, but are they basically
> E/I - how you recharge, such as extroverts gain energy from being around other people, activity, while introverts gain energy by being alone, and reflecting.
> T/F - how you choose to gain info, thinkers tend to be more logical, while feelers are more geared towards helping others.
> N/S - intuitives tend to be more abstract, more what if, while sensors are more concrete, more evidence based.
> ...



Wellllllllllllll

I guess to be fair introducing the functions may as well be a course in itself.


----------



## searcheagle (Sep 4, 2011)

ArtificialTheory said:


> I wonder how complicated it could be for high school students just to explain what the functions are


You don't have to list the functions or explain them. The report could just say: You're an ESTJ and we suggest you look at the following careers:


----------



## ArtificialTheory (Feb 11, 2013)

searcheagle said:


> You don't have to list the functions or explain them. The report could just say: You're an ESTJ and we suggest you look at the following careers:


That's boring :C


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I had to take a test today and it didn't say "MBTI", but it had the symbol on one of the corners, so I recognized it. Plus the stereotypical questions kind of gave it away, too. I hope they don't use this to somehow limit what I can study...


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

ArtificialTheory said:


> I wonder how complicated it could be for high school students just to explain what the functions are


I took the test in my high school philosophy class, and the teacher did a really good job of explaining things. It took an entire class period, but we understood it just fine. Though granted, it was an honors course full of seniors.


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

the high school I work at administered the MBTI assessment to the juniors as part of a college readiness program.


----------



## Gel E. (Jan 29, 2013)

When I was at the last year of College (2009), we had 2 subjects (Project Management, Social Psychology) that used the MBTI as a part of discussion. My classmates took the test online on mypersonality.info (I didn't do it anymore because I took it a few months earlier than them because I was randomly Google-ing and I ended up with this). It was really cool to get to know their types and it was also cool that no one shared the same MB type as me *evil laugh*. 

It's a great tool for self assessment, I believe. 

In our Social Psychology class, I became the center of attention (awkward!) because of me being an INFP. 

Awesome experience though.


----------



## searcheagle (Sep 4, 2011)

ArtificialTheory said:


> That's boring :C


Not everything in life is exciting!


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Gel E. said:


> When I was at the last year of College (2009), we had 2 subjects (Project Management, Social Psychology) that used the MBTI as a part of discussion. My classmates took the test online on mypersonality.info (I didn't do it anymore because I took it a few months earlier than them because I was randomly Google-ing and I ended up with this). It was really cool to get to know their types and it was also cool that no one shared the same MB type as me *evil laugh*.
> 
> It's a great tool for self assessment, I believe.
> 
> ...


What was the most common type?


----------



## searcheagle (Sep 4, 2011)

Gel E. said:


> When I was at the last year of College (2009), we had 2 subjects (Project Management, Social Psychology) that used the MBTI as a part of discussion. My classmates took the test online on mypersonality.info (I didn't do it anymore because I took it a few months earlier than them because I was randomly Google-ing and I ended up with this). It was really cool to get to know their types and it was also cool that no one shared the same MB type as me *evil laugh*.
> 
> It's a great tool for self assessment, I believe.
> 
> ...


My College Level Management class took it as a way for us to help understand other people's personality. My roommate and I were the only INTJs-- and the Prof was a little surprised he had so many INTJs in one class of 30!


----------



## HAL 9000 (Aug 26, 2012)

ArtificialTheory said:


> I wonder how complicated it could be for high school students just to explain what the functions are


Haha, I'm a high school student, and I'm really into MBTI (obviously... Since I'm on this site...) 
My school made the sophomore class take a MBTI test to see what kind of careers people should look into... and it was really annoying to try and explain the functions to my friends and why this person is or isn't a xxxx, even though the test may say otherwise.

I think I've finally broken through to them that it's about the functions, not the letters...


----------



## ArtificialTheory (Feb 11, 2013)

HAL 9000 said:


> Haha, I'm a high school student, and I'm really into MBTI (obviously... Since I'm on this site...)
> My school made the sophomore class take a MBTI test to see what kind of careers people should look into... and it was really annoying to try and explain the functions to my friends and why this person is or isn't a xxxx, even though the test may say otherwise.
> 
> I think I've finally broken through to them that it's about the functions, not the letters...


I had this feeling that you're an N, then I checked your profile and went Bingo.

Yeah, people asked me the same thing too and I felt I had to go the extra mile. Wanting to strip off to easy mode when it's hardly an adequate truth.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

Mine used a similar system to MBTI as well as other personality, intelligence, and interest tests to help me decide on what major I should pursue. I chose something between "I will not get butt raped by unemployment after I graduate" and "I think I will enjoy doing this" after I received all of the results. As an ESTP and some other things I don't necessarily remember what I scored as, it all pointed to a BS in Business Administration with a Marketing concentration. 

Funny though, when I took MBTI with the school they made me take other tests because I was so balanced in E/I and N/S, which usually happens.


----------



## teekhov (Nov 18, 2012)

Even some parts of the workforce are beginning to use MBTI as a tool to assess potential candidates. This is my biggest FML moment.


----------



## Gel E. (Jan 29, 2013)

@josue0098 

ENFP, ESFP, ESTP. If I were to type the College that I attended, it's ENFP and ESFP. :happy: [wild guess]


----------



## Tea Path (Sep 5, 2012)

it's crazy to think that people are limited by type. There are unbalanced types out there that are not suitable to the so called professions they are ascribed to. 

From their page: https://www.mbticomplete.com/contents/faq.aspx

Why would an employer ask me to take the MBTI tool, and, if so, do I have to?
Employers use the Myers-Briggs[SUP]®[/SUP] tool for these purposes: 

Training and development of employees and managers
Improving teamwork
Coaching and developing others
Improving communication
Resolving conflicts
Understanding personal styles to maximize effective use of human resources
Determining the organization’s type
Many of the nation’s leading organizations (including over three-fourths of the Fortune 100 and many government and nonprofit organizations) use the MBTI assessment with employees and managers. 

Taking the MBTI assessment should always be voluntary. The MBTI tool should be used to inform decisions through discussion, but not used to hire, fire, or promote people. The ethics stated by CPP, Inc., the publisher of the MBTI tool, maintain that individuals should be free to choose whether or not to take the MBTI assessment and to decide with whom to share results.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Tea Path said:


> it's crazy to think that people are limited by type. There are unbalanced types out there that are not suitable to the so called professions they are ascribed to.
> 
> From their page: https://www.mbticomplete.com/contents/faq.aspx
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm kind of worried my adviser will try to deny me certain things due to my type. Also, tests suck and I often type as INFP, and only in some tests do I type as my true type. So, it's kind of stupid... Unless I tell her I already know my type and we go from there. My appointment is tomorrow.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

teekhov said:


> Even some parts of the workforce are beginning to use MBTI as a tool to assess potential candidates. This is my biggest FML moment.


Why?

Since you already know what questions are asking, just put it down:

If you're in sales, make yourself an ESTP

Buisness ESTJ

Trying out for CEO ENTJ

Elite Programmer INTP

Strategic Scientist INTJ

make it happen?


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

FlightsOfFancy said:


> Why?
> 
> Since you already know what questions are asking, just put it down:
> 
> ...



I don't see how this is in any way easy... Trying to be someone I'm not will drain me so fast....


----------



## Arrogus (Dec 26, 2012)

I first encountered MBTI in a business writing class.


----------



## Tea Path (Sep 5, 2012)

ISFjosue0098 said:


> I don't see how this is in any way easy... Trying to be someone I'm not will drain me so fast....


find out what your desired proficiencies are, game the system and people's preconceptions. Or, better yet, show your professor a paper on preconceptions and their harm.


----------



## Paradox of Vigor (Jul 7, 2010)

ArtificialTheory said:


> That's boring :C


But practical *cough cough*


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

ISFjosue0098 said:


> I don't see how this is in any way easy... Trying to be someone I'm not will drain me so fast....


the easier solution would be not to sign up for jobs that go radically against the grain of 'you'.

Unfortunately, not everyone can have a job perfectly suited to their personalities, especially introverts unfortunately. Think of it as trolling for $$$


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

ArtificialTheory said:


> Wellllllllllllll
> 
> I guess to be fair introducing the functions may as well be a course in itself.


MBTI class? ;-o


----------



## MistySky (Feb 16, 2013)

searcheagle said:


> You don't have to list the functions or explain them. The report could just say: You're an ESTJ and we suggest you look at the following careers:


Actually, my high school made us take a MBTI test, and well that's exactly how it went.
_But you have those few kids like me who kinda get pretty interested in it. _


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

ArtificialTheory said:


> I wonder how complicated it could be for high school students just to explain what the functions are


The first time it took the test was for a class called Career Quest in 8th grade. This class was required by every student so every single student had to take the test. They didn't get into the functions but used your personality type to list a bunch of jobs your personality would be ideal for. This also setup what classes you should take in high school so you could prep for college or a trade. I personally didn't pay attention to it until recently when I started looking more into personal growth. Since I was aware of the test since I took it back in middle school, I decided to look back into it again.


----------



## Phobic (Dec 27, 2012)

My high school introduces the MBTI test to freshmen. It didn't delve into functions and the questions were all pathetically transparent: Given X situation, is your response more like Y (clearly T-dominant response) or Z (clearly F-dominant response)?

The results were accompanied with a brief summary of one's personality and potential careers to pursue.

I'd looked into it earlier for the sake of keeping up with an MBTI-obsessed friend who enjoys attempting to type people. I ended up surpassing her (limited) knowledge on the subject and having to explain the functions to her.


----------

